# What the view on making new breeds?



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

I love pigeons now, but I wish to make them more widley admired for their domestic nature. What is the view of cross breeding? I would want to strat out with Pouters and Picas because they are timid, odd looking and the Picas are very interested in people. WHat about cross breeding in shows for color or feather morph? I wont be doing any of that until I have some champion Satinettes, and I'm at level zero right now, but I'd still like to know


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

What do you mean crossing breeding for color or feather morph. Most show breeds tomy knowledge or not cross bred, a few are for better color but normally with breeds very similar and it takes a few generations still. Are your satinettes old style where they still have a small beak or are they modern style where it's vertically no beak at all?


----------



## birdman21 (Nov 30, 2011)

my experience is, when u try crossing 2 totally different breeds, u wind upruining both breeds IMHO


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, from what I've seen--mixed breed birds are unwanted and end up being given away for little to nothing. They lose the characteristics bred into both breeds (often from hundreds to thousands of years of effort.) Better to stick with current breeds and keep their quality up.


----------



## birdman21 (Nov 30, 2011)

yup thats right! Years of work and genetics went into making the breeds what they are today, who am i to try and make new ones? Im lucky i can raise decent ones from existing breeds! lol! Dont get me wrong, to each his own. theres a guy i kno that trys to breed everything with "boots". that just what he enjoys, his birds never leave his yard, or promoted as a new breed, so whatever makes him happy, more power to him i say


----------

